# Portable Planer



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

*Delta Planer*

I always ask myself before a tool purchase "even though I do not use this tool or think I will use this tool alot what are my future projects going to be. I bought a portable planer and even though I thought I would hardly use it I find I use it all the time.So I would go mid range and you should be good to go and delta seams to put out a half decent planer. 
This is the one I got:
DELTA 12-1/2" MODEL TP400LS 51 CUTS PER INCH 2 BLADE 8000 RPM CUTTERHEAD WITH A LOCKING HEAD. IT CAME WITH A EXTRA SET OF DOUBLE SIDED BLADES AND A HAND HELD METAL AND ELECTRICAL CURRENT DETECTOR. I PAID 349.00 + tax Canadian.
I am very happy with the machine .


----------



## Outbacker (Feb 10, 2006)

That is the exact one that I was looking for today, but everywhere was sold out. So I kept shopping and ended up getting a Ridgid TP1300LS, which is pretty close to your Delta. Apparently they are made from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Good scoop, let us know how it performs


----------



## Outbacker (Feb 10, 2006)

I planed down some 4X4's with it, and was quite impressed at the finish of the wood afterwards. A light sanding and they are good to go. Next week is when the 55 2X6 deck boards are getting planed, and I am quite giddy about it. Here is the link to the one I bought;

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/TP1300LS-Thickness-Planer/


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey they just did a review of those in "Workbench"
The deWalt scored highest and got the Editor's Choice
(slight advantage over the Delta in dust collection and knife changing)
The Ridgid got the Top Value award
Lemme grab the magazine...

Looks like (according to the magazine's testing) the deWalt needs ext. tables and the Delta needs a dust hood
With those additions those machines "clearly set the standard"

For the Top Value award, as the Ridgid has "nothing more to buy...it's only meaningful limitation is that it's a single-speed planer" it was an easy choice for best value


----------

